# جدول بدائل الترانستور



## ahmadbm (20 أبريل 2016)

جدول بدائل الترنسستورات


----------



## saad_srs (22 أبريل 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فقيه العرب (8 أكتوبر 2016)

ايضا هناك كتاب اسمه ecg للبدائل


----------



## طلال عيد (10 ديسمبر 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فقيه العرب (7 يناير 2017)

مشكور جهد طيب


----------



## mohamad nor (21 يناير 2017)

مشكوررررررجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## التواتي (23 يناير 2017)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد توفيق حجازي (1 مايو 2017)

مشكور على هذا الموضوع


----------



## reco4t (11 مايو 2017)

بارك الله فيك واصلح مابين يديك


----------



## dndsh (29 ديسمبر 2018)

مشگووووووووووووووور


----------



## اشرف6161 (14 يناير 2019)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## اشرف الدليمي (10 مارس 2019)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أبونوافل (12 أبريل 2019)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

